# Torrefied Wheat



## Gout (16/4/04)

sorry for the somewhat simple question but: 

Does the above need to be "cracked" open before the mash or do they go into the mash as is (wit beer)

Ben


----------



## jayse (16/4/04)

yeah mate crack it.
don't worry that it'll just smash into pieces and not leave a husk etc.

lots of people or using this stuff now.

jayse


----------



## sosman (16/4/04)

Ben - yeah I found that out today. 1.5 kg torrefied wheat and a bit of 4x2 :blink:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/4/04)

I used the missus night baton  !!!!!!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## sosman (16/4/04)

Ah, I forgot I took a picture - couldn't keep up the beating. That's what I call mashing.


----------



## GMK (17/4/04)

Here goes - Flame Suit ON...

For the Anzac day AG Brew - bought some honey puffed wheat for the recipe instead of the torrified stuff.
Could not find just puffed wheat - only Honey.

Will not be cracking this - but will be mashing 140gms of it...

Any coments.


----------



## jayse (17/4/04)

oh no. you didn't and your not surely?

i'll give you 250g of the real stuff ken. leave that stuff for the kids breafast.

jayse


----------



## sosman (17/4/04)

what about
● cocoa pops for a chocolate porter.
● fruit loops for fruit beer
● smackos for a dogbolter


----------



## jayse (17/4/04)

don't laugh were talking about GMK here anythings possible.


----------



## GMK (17/4/04)

Thanks Jayse...

Bring some torrified stuff on the day.
You were the one taht told me to go to the supermarket and get it....

I might be out there...  some would say way out there... :wacko: 

But making beer is not rocket science...

The ingredients list is:
Honey Weets - 
Whole grain wheat 70%, Raw Sugar, Honey 6%, Glucose syrup - preservative and food acids.


----------



## jayse (17/4/04)

sorry ken i should have said look for the pure stuff.
heres something the g-spot man post in reply to my asking him to stock it.


"Torrefied Wheat. The reason I don't stock it, and the reason we never had it at Grumpy's either is that you can purchase it cheaply at any supermarket as PUFFED WHEAT. 

Make sure you buy the pack from Purina or someone like that that has no added sugar. 

At a pinch you can use Popcorn in your mash as well (again without added sugar or butter) "



can you post the actaull recipe you want to do so i can have a look.

cheers jayse


----------



## GMK (17/4/04)

GMK's Aka NAHBC First AG Brew - Batemans Dark Mild.
Mash:
2100 gms Pale malt 60%
420 gms Crystal Malt 12%
175 gms chocolate malt 5%
140 gms torrified wheat 4 %

in the copper:
700gms inverted sugar 19 %
55gms Goldings hops - start of boil - FWH
10 gms goldings last 15 mins
Mash temp - 63C
Mash time 90mins
Boil time 90 mins
OG 1033 - Final gravity 1005
Bitterness 22 EBU

Any thoughts - improvements etc.


----------



## Linz (17/4/04)

Isn't the preservative a danger to the oncoming yeasties??????


----------



## jayse (17/4/04)

GMK said:


> Any thoughts - improvements etc.


 I have plenty of thoughts on that recipe but i don't think you'll like any of them.

firstly i don't like the look of that recipe one single bit.
secondly i thought were doing a full mash brew, thats 20% sugar and less grain than a decent partial mash.



Don't shoot me for saying this but you asked and i gave my honest opinion.

Jayse


----------



## big d (17/4/04)

havent been ag ing long ken but the grain bill is very small
do you need a 90 min boil?
60 may be enough

cheers
big d


----------



## MAH (19/4/04)

Seen as Jayse is giving an opinion on the brew, I'll chip in with my views. 19% inverted sugar! Don't do it Ken! Milds are low gravity beers so unless you mash with a really high temp, there is not much body to begin with (and a too high mash temp will make it too sweet with lots of unfermentable dextrins). Using 19% sugar will compound the problem. British brewers started to cut their beer with sugar becuase it's cheaper, don't be cheap and copy their practices, make it an ALL-malt Mild. Have athink about aiming for 1.035, and for a 20 liter batch using 
150gms medium crystal
100gms of Chocolate
35gms black patent
plus enough plae malt to hit your target gravity (depending on your efficiency).

Use only Golding or Fuggle, aiming around 20 IBU's, with bugger all aroma or late additions (let the roasty notes of the grains shine through).

A Mild is top drink, but please leave the sugar to candy makers.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jayse (19/4/04)

There you go ken listen to the master those ideas are great.
I might even do a beer like this one day.
that will still finish low. how low will depend on the yeast and mash temp.
but around 1.010 FG.

jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/4/04)

I like the look of that Mild recipe. Was driving last night, spent 4 hrs slowly sipping cascade light and thinking about ways to make a tasty but not overly alcoholic beer, maybe 3 %. So, if I followed Marks mild recipe, maybe shooting for closer to 1.030, what mash temp (single infusion please!) and yeast would you ag guys suggest for max flavour and limited alcohol?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/4/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> I like the look of that Mild recipe. Was driving last night, spent 4 hrs slowly sipping cascade light and thinking about ways to make a tasty but not overly alcoholic beer, maybe 3 %. So, if I followed Marks mild recipe, maybe shooting for closer to 1.030, what mash temp (single infusion please!) and yeast would you ag guys suggest for max flavour and limited alcohol?


 Guest Lurker, I would mash at 66C so you have an even balance of dextrins and fermentables and good old Wyeast 1028. That's just my opinion.

C&B
TDA


----------



## MAH (19/4/04)

I agree with TDA, mash at 66C and 1028 is a great yeast, it's my first choice for English ales. 

If any Adelaide brewers are after some 1028, I have Bitter fermenting at the moment which I'll rack to secondary on Saturday, so you can get some of the yeast cake for a long weekend brew. Just PM me.

Guest Lurker I would still aim for a 1.035 OG, there is not much difference in alcohol between a 1.030 beer and a 1.035, but I reckon the difference in body and taste would be noticeable with such low gravities. When you're dealing with a 1.065 beer in comparison to a 1.070 it doesn't make as much difference but with these sort of beers it can really stand out.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/4/04)

Thanks Mark and Mark might even give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (19/4/04)

I would not bother crushing torrefied wheat. Firstly, wheat has no husk, so the liquid can get in the grain, secondly due to the popping (torrefication or puffing) the grain is even more open to the mash liquid.

The English torrefied wheat from Thomas Fawcett is damn nice stuff, otherwise by the stuff from hippy/wholefood stores of "Health" food stores, and the Honey Puffs would have done in a pinch.

Jovial Monk
PS "Mashing" is the mixing the grains and mash liquor, or was back when a dozen men used to stand paddling the grist with long wooden paddles for an hour or 90 minutes. With our HB setups the mashing bit takes a few minutes and the term mashing means the whole process, including the 'standing' or 'resting' of the mash


----------

